# Bloopers, Break-off's and Breaks 2009 - Casting



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

****WARNING*** Strong language has been used in this video, so beware*

This is a compilation of our practices all the way back to early May, so enjoy because it sure made me laugh!





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/8481173">Bloopers, Break-off's and Breaks 2009 - Casting Practice</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user641021">Carlos Osuna</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


Carlos


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

That was AWESOME! I think you guys have been watching me practice and taking pointers though


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Just got home from a little parteeee,feelin' pretty good.Watched this,feelin' even better.
Thanks
John


----------



## NCangler308 (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome video!!! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That isn't the tutorial video that we are supposed to be taking notes from? I know more times than I care to admit my casts resemble any one of those that were shown. LMAO Great stuff guys, as usual!

Hey Anthony, you have PLENTY of those casts in your future!! Just remember, to laugh it off when it does happen else the entire day can get ruined from one cast....

Carlos, you even make messn up look good.....

Robert


----------



## NCangler308 (Nov 19, 2009)

thekingfeeder said:


> Hey Anthony, you have PLENTY of those casts in your future!! Just remember, to laugh it off when it does happen else the entire day can get ruined from one cast....
> 
> Robert


I can only imagine....but I can deal with it...but the wife said she would be the one in the background CRYING when I break the rod....lol.


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL, Thanks guys! We spend alot of time practicing together, hence I have ALOT of video. We all get aggravated, mad, surprised and sad but we love this sport. We always go back for more! LOL I think at one point in time most have all "Been there and done that" in the video, but we shrug it off and move on. Just wanted to share with everyone some of our funny experiences and thanks for watching! LOL

Carlos


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Great video*

Thanks for sharing. nice to see that I'm not alone in making errors. Next year, I'm this year I'll get more practice in and do better; getting better is always the goal.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

That was very enjoyable.. Thanks ..:beer:


----------



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

cool


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

looking good carlos. it"s a little cool here though. it was 24 last night, going to 34 today with 25-35,ph wind, gusting to over 50mph. if that tail wind hits your tail you'll jump 750ft. i'm going to pass it up so i can watch the eagles take on the c-boys. by the way, didn't see fishin rod casting.


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

billr87....fishin rod does cast unless there are fish to be caught. What he does do while we cast is *COOK*!


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

last two tournaments though, i brought the rolls and he didn't show. i gave them to lisa to give him. i'll catch up to him. my only question is? are you catchin anything ray?


----------



## luv_2_fish_2 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Snapped rods?*

What were the two snapped rods? Ouch! How mu$h was the damage

Make me afraid to learn pendulum cast now...:redface:


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

One was a Breakaway HDX that had been previously snapped by a falling sunshade. It was repaired but the damage was too great.

One was a Breakaway AAA that broke at the homemade reducer.

One was ironman's Century WR300 that just broke.


----------



## Zan03 (Jun 27, 2010)

hi guys..may i know what was the cause of the broken wr300?


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

PM sent...
Bottom line; no one knows for sure but it was a very powerful hit. The tip section was replaced by the US retailer...


----------

